# Ikea now 'doing' solar panels



## noblesse

My Ikea family newsletter hit my inbox this morning, and contained some information I thought might be interesting to forum members. They're now offering 'key in hand' solar panel installations.

Here's the link

Panneaux solaires : installation, prix, fixation


----------



## BackinFrance

The government is currently providing assistance for solar panels, subject to conditions.


----------



## noblesse

If you read the information provided, you will see that Ikea do the _Prise en charge administrative (travaux et raccordement)._

I assume that means that they will work with the government schemes so that you don't have to.

Here's a link with that information

Panneaux solaires : Vos droits aux aides et primes

I had my government subsidised loft insulation done early last year through Leroy Merlin, this appears to be a similar scheme.

I've looked at the government websites about solar panels, and they are far from clear. If going through Ikea means that they deal with all the paperwork for you, what's not to like.

They do say that you should check for any local schemes.

I just thought I would pass on the information. If you or others don't want to follow it up, you're free to ignore anything I pass on.


----------



## BackinFrance

It was not a criticism, just a comment for those who might not be aware or don't know whether they meet the requirements for the government scheme.


----------



## noblesse

Fair enough, but I don't see how saying



BackinFrance said:


> The government is currently providing assistance for solar panels, subject to conditions.


gets them much further, unlike the link provided above

Panneaux solaires : Vos droits aux aides et primes


----------



## Bevdeforges

Easy, there. Some folks don't readily click on links provided in posts unless they have some idea what they are about. And newcomers may not be familiar with how these (increasingly common) government assistance programs work.


----------



## noblesse

I said in my original post what the link was about. My reason for posting this information was to point out that people might be able to use Ikea's program when they might be unfamiliar with the government's assistance programs because Ikea appeared to take care of the most complicated parts of those programs.

I would have had great difficulty applying for the government's assistance for loft insulation through the 'official channels', and I found Leroy Merlin's procedures to be quite straightforward, as those things go.

I will refrain from posting information I think might be of service to other forum members in the future, as the time I take to post the information in what I hope will be a clear, helpful manner is very rarely appreciated.


----------



## Keri22

noblesse said:


> I said in my original post what the link was about. My reason for posting this information was to point out that people might be able to use Ikea's program when they might be unfamiliar with the government's assistance programs because Ikea appeared to take care of the most complicated parts of those programs.
> 
> I would have had great difficulty applying for the government's assistance for loft insulation through the 'official channels', and I found Leroy Merlin's procedures to be quite straightforward, as those things go.
> 
> I will refrain from posting information I think might be of service to other forum members in the future, as the time I take to post the information in what I hope will be a clear, helpful manner is very rarely appreciated.


Please continue to post helpful stuff. I appreciate it, and I am sure others do.


----------



## noblesse

Keri22 said:


> Please continue to post helpful stuff. I appreciate it, and I am sure others do.


Thank you for saying that, Keri.

So far you're the only one who's said anything at all, but I suppose it's worth continuing if even one person is helped by the advice!


----------



## bhamham

noblesse said:


> So far you're the only one who's said anything at all, but I suppose it's worth continuing if even one person is helped by the advice!


I'm a renter but thinking of bringing this up to my landlady (or maybe it's not available to investment properties). I appreciate you bringing it to our attention.


----------



## Keri22

noblesse said:


> Thank you for saying that, Keri.
> 
> So far you're the only one who's said anything at all, but I suppose it's worth continuing if even one person is helped by the advice!


This forum sometimes descends into spats, and then Bev lowers the boom on us. But it is an invaluable resource of useful information. My path to long term residence has been greatly aided by the forum. And I am sure people lurk, find useful tips but never post.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I think it would help things immensely if people would try not to take offense at stray remarks that may or may not have been intended to offend. I'm going to close this thread, since the point has been made regarding IKEA participating in the solar panel program. Please feel free to post further informative posts - though be careful not to cross the line into advertising or promoting any particular business or vendor. And if, in future, you find a response to one of your posts to be potentially insulting or offensive, please use the "report" option that is part of the three dot menu in the upper right corner of the message.


----------

